# Evap Canister Purge Control



## p-wetz (Jul 14, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone knows what this looks like, i have replaced the valve attached to the canister(evap volume control solenoid valve) and the canister itself, this erased the code 9 long 3 short, but my code is 8 long 7 short, i replaced a valve that has a green top with 2 hoses running parrellel underneath the electrical connection(green top), but this part was from a junkyard and might not be working properly, i replaced the boost sensor around the same area as all of these valves. I have taken out every possible valve in the area of the evap canister, my question is can there be a evap canister purge control in the engine compartment or was it one of the parts I already changed out. any help would be great. thank you. patrick


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

What year is your car. The reason I ask is because, the later models move the purge control valve to the rear of the car, on the drivers side, near the rear bumper.
Another thing that can cause the problem is having some of your vac lines crossed, or have a leak. So check all of your van hoses/lines.


----------



## p-wetz (Jul 14, 2004)

1997, the wires i dont think could be crossed, because no one has worked on this car but me and i have never messed with any of the lines, as for vacuum leak this could be possible but i have no way to check that. the haynes says evap canister purge control if i knew what i was looking for i could replace this but i'm not sure. thank you for the reply though. patrick


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I pretty sure that on the 97 the valve is on top of the charcol canister. On my 99 it was in the rear of the car along with the 98's.


----------



## p-wetz (Jul 14, 2004)

the only valve on my canister is a valve with 2 bolts one hose and one electrical connection, this valve i replaced and it cleared the code 9 long 3 short which is evap canister vent control valve, i need purge control this shit sucks man. thanks again. patrick


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I have a scematic of the evap system, im going to scan it real quick. But its for a 99 gxe. Ill point out where it was on my car and see if you have onbe there as well.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The part number is circled.


----------



## p-wetz (Jul 14, 2004)

that part i replaced which was the solenoid valve, im hoping it is the part on that chart 17070E, if u no what that part is please let me know, and thank you so much for the info. also where did u find that diagram, if u could please submit a link that i could use, thanks again. patrick


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

That was a fax my local nissan dealership sent me on the evap part numbers. My family owns a smog/tune up shop, so when I needed the part, they faxed it over to me. 
Go into the part department at your nissan dealership. They will have the same numbers and diagram on their program. Just ask if you can see it and point it out to him/her.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

When I thaugh tI had a leak, we hooked my car up to a smoker. They hook this machine up to one of the evap hard lines in the engine bay part# see sec223 on the far right. Its a green cap. 
What a smoker does is fill the evap system with smoke. Where ever you have a leak, you will see smoke. Mine exited out of the rear solinoid valve, where it was supposed to, so I had to look at another problem it might be.
I finally traced it down to a crossed vac line.


----------

